
Turkey's PM Erdogan: Twitter Is Menace to Society - esolyt
http://www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=150907
======
Jun8
Well it sure is a menace to his power! Turkey's usage of Facebook
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook_statistics>) is among the highest in
the world.

------
esolyt
Of course.

And not just Twitter. Any platform where people can express their opinions
freely without being afraid of anyone is a serious menace to his power.

